
Apache Kafka – And the Other Way Is Wrong - javinpaul
https://medium.com/@timothy_downs/introduction-to-redis-streams-133f1c375cd3
======
nicois
I have a tiny PR for the python redis client. Makes it even easier to see the
power of this pattern.

I'm in the process of using streams to shift away from legacy tight coupling
of databases to async operations.

The real killer feature for us is being able to grab a prod backup, spin it up
in a Dev environment and watch it pull all the unprocessed messages in, until
it has caught up. Really powerful and safe for replicating unexpected
behaviour..

------
shric
> A very clever person then decided that readers should not be allowed to
> place bookmarks inside the book, and must instead write down the page they
> are up to on their diary.

> This is the design of Apache Kafka, and it is a very resilient design

This is confusing. Kafka used to store consumer offsets in Zookeeper and now
it stores them in a dedicated consumer offsets topic.

------
simooooo
I feel tricked by this article.

Me: Kafka? Okay then... Article: "no. redis"

